# What Age to Spay a Large, Standard Poodle?



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

im.speechliss said:


> Charlotte is currently in heat. It started March 23. She is 14 months old and about 57#. The rescue wants me to wait until she is 2 years old to spay her. That's when they say she will be full grown. I want to have a gastroplexy done at the same time and I prefer my private vet do it instead of HAWS, which the rescue uses. The rescue only pays $100 for the spay by HAWS. If I wait until after a second heat, I will be back teaching full time. I have off in the summer and I really want to be home with Charlotte when she has the surgery. If I do it this coming June 19, Charlotte would be over here first heat and almost 17 months old. I really want to do what is BEST for Charlotte. Should I wait until she is 2 years old? Or should I do it this June when she is almost17 months old and I can be home with her? Here she is stylin' her new Spring haircut courtesy of her inexperienced groomer (that would be me). Thanks for everyone's hell. This is my first poodle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES, I meant to type "HELP"!! I really appreciate ALL the GREAT advice I have received on the Poodle Forum!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops I wondered about that typo. Where is autocorrect when you want it and why doesn't it go away when you don't need it?

To your main points, I would spay her at my own vet in June. I liked being able to be home with Lily when she was spayed (and she was young, before first heat since we had a young intact male in the house). At 17 months she probably is finished growing. Both of my poodles certainly were full size, but needed maybe just a little filling out at that age.

Your groom job looks very nice BTW!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG, she is looking so grown up and pretty, and you did a great job grooming her!! :adore: 

IMO, you do NOT need to wait until she is 2 years old. She will surely be fully grown at 17 mos. which to me is the perfect age to spay her. She will have been through one heat, which is ideal for growth and for staying at extremely low odds of getting reproductive cancer, and you'll be able to be home with her. Yep, that's what I would do, 100%.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with the others! I think it'll be fine to spay her at 17 months! She's done with bone growth plates and she's had a first heat for that good dose of hormones! Do it! LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve read a lot on the subject and spaying after the first is definitely the way to go.

My toy will be spayed at 13 months, after her first heat. My contract specified 10 months, but I got permission to wait 3 months later. She hasn’t had her first heat yet. She will be 11 months on april 9th. I might have to go a little later than 13 months...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is beautiful!

I had Poppy spayed at 14 months and she had not been in heat yet. We had other issues to consider at the time and she had not gained any more weight or height since she was a year old so I went with the surgery at that time.

Your girl will be fine doing it at seventeen months!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We had our boys x-rayed at 15 months and their growth plates were closed. They did fill out for almost another year; the growth was very slow. They did not get taller.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've had big dogs before though this is my 1st poodle. I would say 17 months is fine, and being home with her is a advantage I wouldn't want to give up. I'd also say keep yr $100 for some other dog and do it at my own vet. You can always have an X-ray done to see if the growth plates are closed. We had our boxer done at 12 months. He is fine and filled out over the next year.


----------

